# Sensor de Temperatura con el Puerto Paralelo



## DRAGO (May 9, 2008)

Buenas tardes a todos antes que nada, despues de buscar y buscar por horas, no he podido solucionar el problema que se me presenta. Tengo que realizar un proyecto para una materia de la facultad y el mismo consta en diseñar un circuito en el cual pueda medir la temperatura del ambiente y tambien su soft pero no es ese el problema.

He visto en este amado foro    que hay varios temas creados sobre esto, pero no los entiendo muy bien o son muy complejos y en ninguno se me presenta como diseñar el circuito.

Deseo poder hacerlo utilizando como vi en esta pagina https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/necesito-sensor-temperatura-lea-computadora-270/
los componentes LM35 y el conversor A/D ADC0801, pero sin utilizar amplificador operacionales y elementos muy complicados.

Espero que alguien pueda darme una mano con este problema que tengo y pasarme una imagen para saber como conectar todo, como se habran dado cuenta mis conocimientos de electronica no son muy amplios. Desde ya muchisimas gracias a todos por haberse tomado la molestia de leer.


----------



## MaMu (May 11, 2008)

Aca te dejo un esquema del hard que necesitas, bien simple. Te invito a que leas detenidamente la hoja de datos del ADC para que comprendas como manejarlo con el LPT.

Saludos


----------

